

Economics in One Lesson - known
http://jim.com/econ/

======
manny
This was required reading in my Econ 101 Class.

A must read. However, a caveat: this book, along with Carl Menger's Principles
of Economics, will turn you into what some might call a "[Ron] Paulite".

Then again, some see that a term of endearment. ;p

~~~
theschwa
This book will make you an Austrian: that will make you a Paulite ;)

This should be required reading for everyone, considering our current economic
situation.

